# Pre-Nuptial Agreements, Have You Ever Signed One and What Are Your Thoughts On Them?



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2017)

I was listening to a radio show the other night about pre-nuptial and post-nuptial agreements.  When I first heard of pre-nuptial agreements many years ago, I thought they were bizarre and immediately said that I would never sign such a thing, that if the man who wanted to marry me didn't trust me enough not to take him for his money, then we shouldn't be married at all.

Then I started to hear about some celebrities who were worth a lot, and go through a lot of marriages having them, and those who they were marrying were agreeing to sign.  So I figured maybe for famous people like that it was a needed thing.

On the show I was listening to, they also talked about post-nuptial agreements, an agreement put into writing when there was an event in the marriage that made it unstable.  Then the husband and wife would put something in writing that one could not take financial advantage of the other.

Have you ever signed a pre-nup agreement, or know anyone who has?  I never have and don't know of anyone who did.  What are your thoughts on these?  Would you be offended if someone you were about to marry presented one for you to sign?


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2017)

I think they're  rather insulting,  unless you both enter into a serious conversation as to why

You think one is necessary in YOUR case.....*AND* you both agree  as to have one or not to have one.

I think that it's mostly the monied folks  who are concerned with the matter @ least the 7 figured ones.  $x,xxx,xxx.xx.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2017)

I think they can be a good idea for senior citizens with grown children, sort of a his, mine and ours agreement so everyone knows up front what will happen when the going gets tough.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think they can be a good idea for senior citizens with grown children, sort of a his, mine and ours agreement so everyone knows up front what will happen when the going gets tough.



I agree with you 100%.*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## jujube (May 13, 2017)

Nope, when I got married 48 years ago, we both had nothing.  Easy to divide.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 13, 2017)

Since the world today is owned and operated by lawyers, and divorce is sadly preferred to working things out with love and respect, prenups are terribly necessary, so I will never again get married or cohabitate in my residence. Todays so called advances in relationships will not end well, in my opinion.


----------



## Butterfly (May 14, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think they can be a good idea for senior citizens with grown children, sort of a his, mine and ours agreement so everyone knows up front what will happen when the going gets tough.



I agree; in that situation it makes a lot of sense and probably prevents a lot of squabbling after the fact.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2017)

Even more important is to remember to renew wills after marriage.


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2017)

Years ago, it seemed like marriage was about LOVE .... now it seems to all be about MONEY. ... no wonder things are so messed up in the world.


----------



## maybenot (May 15, 2017)

I think they should be compulsory...  too many vulnerable/ silly  people ( young and old) living together/marrying too quickly and for the wrong reasons nowadays, if there are kids involved, special arrangements should be made for their future but if it's just adults, then neither should profit or lose just because of a wrong decision ... leave with what you came with and split any gains that were mutually earned.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 14, 2017)

Here's a good reason for a pre-nup. Halle Berry married singer Eric Benet. Boy did he wow her...hell he wowed ME the way he was with her in public. She was a good step mother to his daughter. Eric cheated on her and it became public, of course. He sued her for alimony AND child support when they were getting divorced.  WTH?! I know of others who were raked over the coals when they got divorced. I think prenups are not a bad idea, especially if one has way more $$ than the other and I would imagine the way it's presented could determine whether or not it's insulting.


----------



## Iodine (Jun 16, 2017)

I think pre-nups are a good idea.  One of my son's signed one back in the 80s when he got married.  It didn't hurt him at all.  If my husband dies before me I wouldn't consider marriage without one.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a friend who had one in each of his 2 marriages.  Both had considerable assets and children to consider.  I never had one and since I would never marry again, will not have one.


----------

